# Casio Waveceptor Bracelet Adjustment



## trickytree (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi there everyone, newbie to the forum here, my first post is regarding a Casio Waveceptor watch. I want to adjust the bracelet having purchased it by mail order and believe it to be what they call casio 'easy adjust' (no pins) there is a small hole on the removable links with what looks like a tiny ball bearing of some kind, the arrows indicating which way to slide the links are aiming towards these holes, any ideas for me anyone? I dont want to damage anything so thought better to ask first.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

can you post a picture?


----------



## trickytree (Sep 1, 2007)

pg tips said:


> can you post a picture?


How do I post a picture direct so it shows on the forum??


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you need to upload your pictures onto a host site and then link to them. Instructions on the link below

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------



## trickytree (Sep 1, 2007)

http://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r71/tri...67/IMG_0614.jpg

hope this works


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yep that works though if you use the img tags you will get the picture up on forum

basically with these you just use a thin screwdriver or similar put it in the hole (I've photoshopped one in blue) and push the pin in the direction of the arrow. That bit that looks like a ball bearing is just a raised piece on the link that stops it from slipping out. They can be tough but once you've got "the knack" you'll see they are quite easy. Be careful you don't slip and scratch the bracelet or worse stab yourself.


----------



## trickytree (Sep 1, 2007)

ok thanks very much for explaining to me, do you know where the best place is to get a pin pusher tool from? I think it would be better to have one for this type of job, I dont fancy pushing it with a screwdriver.

I've posted another pic below just to see if I can get it to display.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've always used a good quality jewlers screwdriver, you can't use a conventional pin push tool as the pin ends are not exposed on the other side afaik.


----------



## trickytree (Sep 1, 2007)

Just to let you know I managed to remove the links following your instructions using a small screwdriver, thanks very much for the info much appreciated.


----------



## frownbreaker (Jul 21, 2008)

pg tips said:


> yep that works though if you use the img tags you will get the picture up on forum
> 
> basically with these you just use a thin screwdriver or similar put it in the hole (I've photoshopped one in blue) and push the pin in the direction of the arrow. That bit that looks like a ball bearing is just a raised piece on the link that stops it from slipping out. They can be tough but once you've got "the knack" you'll see they are quite easy. Be careful you don't slip and scratch the bracelet or worse stab yourself.


k ho

Thanks I found that using an awl worked for me. Sliding out 90% of the way most times. I found that using a spare pin from a removed link or a paper clip helped push it out fully.

Reinserting the pins by hand was fine to try out the fit.

Took a few minutes to gently get the pins back in. Hard to get them to line up first time. I found trying the pin without the link in place showed me how the pin should fit.

Thanks for the tips.

PS your diagram with blue only shows to registered users! Took me a minute to work that one out.

Great site!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yeah I'm aware that attached images only show to reg'd users, it's one of our little tricks to get people to register 

glad it was helpful, enjoy!


----------

